# Yardstick style measuring compass



## DanYo

thanks for the review Bob … I've been eye balling one of these and now will steer clear of it


----------



## patron

i had one once ,
and same problems you found .
try drawing a 15' arc with a piece of spaghetti !

those plastic ones you got look good ,
where did you get them ?


----------



## cabinetmaster

Man, I'm sorry to hear that. I have the same ones and you know what? I don't have a problem with them. I found me an aluminum flat bar at Lowes and have used this set-up for a number of years now and no problem. I also bought the plastic version on a dowel at Lowes tto. The reason I bought it was I could use any length dowel and create bigger arches. Sorry the metal ones didn't work out for you.


----------



## thehammer

You know the old saying, "One Mans Trash"

I have used the aluminum Trammels for over 15 years with an aluminum flat stock also and have had no problems either. As far as the lead goes, I use the lead I buy for my Mechanical Drafting Pencil, works great.

John


----------



## boboswin

*Cabinetmaster.*
I will have to ask if you have tried the other one I shown here and if you trammels are from the newer stock I have purchased.

It's possilble that you have and "alloyed" aluminum set where mine are made from softer materials?

*John*, I was not aware that the lead from a mechanical penciil was the right size.
At least I know where to look now should I choose to use them.


----------



## cabinetmaster

Bob, that could be possible. I've had mine for quite a few years now. John's right on the lead for the replacement.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the rieview.


----------



## thehammer

Like Cabinetmaster, I've had mine for at least 15 years and bought them from one one of the shops I use to work at. The set I have looks just like yours but I remember paying about 20.00 for them and that's with my discount. The real advantage with using the mech. pencil leads is you can use the best lead for the type of wood your using.

John


----------



## boboswin

It looks likely that there are various qualities out there.

Here are three offered through Amazon:

This one sells for $20.00









This one sells for $15.00








This one sells for $6.95


----------



## thehammer

The 6.95 set looks simular to a set I use to use. It wooks well with the right kind of wood. The set I have is like the first set, not exactally though. Trammel Points are available everywhere and just like everything else, they've gotten cheaper every year.

John


----------



## boboswin

*John:*
I'm kind of partial to that last one by Grizzly too.
Takes a wides range of material widths and the points are long enough to clear most obstacles on the arc path.
I don't wnat to carry or make a beam for the points every time I use them. 
This makes it a bit easier.

Bob


----------



## RUINTUIT

I bought the same set as shown at the top and have had the same experience. Either the threads won't engage because the yardstick is too tall, or the threads slip because the yardstick is too thin. Fortunately they were an impulse buy for a future undisclosed (no clue what I'd use them for at the time of purchase) project. So wasn't stuck holding the proverbial bag when I needed the tool right NOW. So I'll just wait till I really need one and then go for the more expensive set.

Nice review and right on the money from my own experience with it.


----------

